# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  مشاوره برای تغییر رشته از دوم انسانی به تجربی

## کوروش

درود 
1من دانش اموز سال دوم انسانیم و معدل نوبت اولم هم 19.90 شد ... این به کنار ... :Yahoo (19): 
2خیلی ها میگن انسانی آینده شغلی مناسبی نداره و از این جور حرفا منم کلا دلسرد شدم ... :Yahoo (19): 
3در آینده هم می خوام دبیر بشم .
4به نظرتون ارزش داره رشتم رو تغییر بدم یا نه ؟ 
5بعد از اینکه از دانشگاه فرهنگیان فارغ التحصیل شدم و فورا استخدام میشم ؟
6درامد ماهیانه یک معلم در مقطع راهنمایی و دبیرستان چقدر است ؟
7درامید یک معلم ریاضی با معلم دینی فرق میکنه ؟
دوستان تو رو خدا هرکی این مطلب رو خوند ،جواب بده ... :Yahoo (19): 
الان دارم به شدت گریه میکنم  :Yahoo (19):  از همه چی ناامید شدم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## ALONE MAN

> درود 
> 1من دانش اموز سال دوم انسانیم و معدل نوبت اولم هم 19.90 شد ... این به کنار ...
> 2خیلی ها میگن انسانی آینده شغلی مناسبی نداره و از این جور حرفا منم کلا دلسرد شدم ...
> 3در آینده هم می خوام دبیر بشم .
> 4به نظرتون ارزش داره رشتم رو تغییر بدم یا نه ؟ 
> 5بعد از اینکه از دانشگاه فرهنگیان فارغ التحصیل شدم و فورا استخدام میشم ؟
> 6درامد ماهیانه یک معلم در مقطع راهنمایی و دبیرستان چقدر است ؟
> 7درامید یک معلم ریاضی با معلم دینی فرق میکنه ؟
> دوستان تو رو خدا هرکی این مطلب رو خوند ،جواب بده ...


اول سلام 
1.به قول خودتون به کنار!
2.به حرف بقیه گوش نکن دلت چی میگه کی میگه پول نداره و آینده شغلی نداره شاید کم باشه ولی اگه بخوای بهش برسی کاری نداره!
3.چه خوب!
4.علاقتون مشخص میکنه
5.بله
6.برا دبیرستان از 800 تا نهایت 1.700 هست البته بازم به خودت بستگی داره مثلا یه معلم هم تو دولتی کار میکنه هم غیرانتفاعی کلاس تقویتی و خصوصی هم میگیره اونا دیگه به خودت بستگی داره بعدشم به مدرک تحصیلی هم ربط داره اگه لیسانس باشی یه چیز اگه دکتری باشی یه چیز بعد تو دانشگاه هم تدریس میکنی و عضو هیات علمی میشه بازم بگم دوست عزیز غصه نخور
7.خیر(از لحاظ حقوق ماهیانه دولت نه ولی مسلما بازم به فرد بستگی داره!)
8.موفق باشی

----------


## کوروش

ممنونم دوست عزیز که زود جواب دادی ...
1:در آمد معلم قطع راهنمایی چه طور هست ؟
2:این سوال خیلی ذهنمو در گیر کرده : بعد از اینکه فارغ التحصیل شدم در دانشگاه فرهنگیان ، فورا استخدام میشم ؟          ________    اگه آره ،اول باید در مناطق محروم تدریس کنم ؟؟؟___________   تا کی باید در مناطق محروم تدریس کنم ؟
3:فرق رشته تجربی با انسانی برای رشته دبیری چی هست ؟ کدوم برای دبیری بهتره ؟
4: اگه من الان بخوام برم تجربی باید کتابهای شیمی،زیست ،ریاضی،فیزیک رو امتحان بدم و اگه قبول نشدم چی ؟ نمی تونم در مقطع انسانی ادامه بدم ؟

----------


## ALONE MAN

> ممنونم دوست عزیز که زود جواب دادی ...
> 1:در آمد معلم قطع راهنمایی چه طور هست ؟
> 2:این سوال خیلی ذهنمو در گیر کرده : بعد از اینکه فارغ التحصیل شدم در دانشگاه فرهنگیان ، فورا استخدام میشم ؟          ________    اگه آره ،اول باید در مناطق محروم تدریس کنم ؟؟؟___________   تا کی باید در مناطق محروم تدریس کنم ؟
> 3:فرق رشته تجربی با انسانی برای رشته دبیری چی هست ؟ کدوم برای دبیری بهتره ؟
> 4: اگه من الان بخوام برم تجربی باید کتابهای شیمی،زیست ،ریاضی،فیزیک رو امتحان بدم و اگه قبول نشدم چی ؟ نمی تونم در مقطع انسانی ادامه بدم ؟


1.بهتره معلم مقطع راهنمایی نشین
2.بله باید در مناطق محروم فکر کنم 2 سال تدریس کنین البته شاید کمتر شده باشه
3.برای دبیری هیچی ولی اگه هدفت دبیری هست تجربی بری باز بهتره ولی باز برمیگرده به توانایی هات و البته علاقه.
4.اگه تغییر رشته بدید یعنی رسما رفتی تو گروه تجربی پس اگه قبول نشدی باید تو شهریور و دی پاسشون کنی ولی فکر نکنم قبول نشی چون معدلت بالاست پس فرد تلاش گری باید باشی پس به اون فکر نکن در ضمن عیدو برا چی گذاشتن!!!!
موفق باشی

----------


## کوروش

> 1.بهتره معلم مقطع راهنمایی نشین
> 2.بله باید در مناطق محروم فکر کنم 2 سال تدریس کنین البته شاید کمتر شده باشه
> 3.برای دبیری هیچی ولی اگه هدفت دبیری هست تجربی بری باز بهتره ولی باز برمیگرده به توانایی هات و البته علاقه.
> 4.اگه تغییر رشته بدید یعنی رسما رفتی تو گروه تجربی پس اگه قبول نشدی باید تو شهریور و دی پاسشون کنی ولی فکر نکنم قبول نشی چون معدلت بالاست پس فرد تلاش گری باید باشی پس به اون فکر نکن در ضمن عیدو برا چی گذاشتن!!!!
> موفق باشی


زیست و شیمی که حفظ کردنی هست !
برای ریاضی و فیزیک چیکار کنم ؟

----------


## ALONE MAN

> زیست و شیمی که حفظ کردنی هست !
> برای ریاضی و فیزیک چیکار کنم ؟


اگه دوست تجربی داری ازشون جزوه شون رو بگیر اونو کامل بخون بعد برو تمرین کتاب رو حل کن و چند تا نمونه سوال اگه بازم خواستی کار کنی میتونی کتاب ریاضی و فیزیک گاج سیاه بگیر کتاب دیگه ای توصیه نمیکنم چون هو وقتشو نداری هم اونقد سخت نمیگیرن!

----------


## کوروش

شرایط پذیرش دانشگاه فرهنگیان برای رشته تجربی و انسانی چی هست ؟

----------


## ALONE MAN

اونو دیگه نمیدونم ولی اگه فهمیدم بهتون خبر میدم.

----------


## khatereh 2

من یکی از نزدیکانم معلم دبیرستان هست. صبر کن برات دقیق می پرسم. بهت میگم. تربیت معلم درس خونده..

----------


## کوروش

> من یکی از نزدیکانم معلم دبیرستان هست. صبر کن برات دقیق می پرسم. بهت میگم. تربیت معلم درس خونده..


اگه تونستی بپرسی ،بی زحمت به این ادرس هم ایمیل بزن .
shadowkourosh@outlook.com

----------


## khatereh 2

بیا همین جا بهت دقیق میگم. تا فردا....بهت پ خ می کنم
فقط یک کاری بکن برو تو سایت سنجش دفترچه کنکور پارسال رو دانلود کن ببین برای رشته انسانی هم دانشگاه فرهنگیان کجاها داره.... بعدش هم به نظر من برای انتخاب رشته به علاقه ات هم تو جه کن. درسته شغل هم مهمه ولی علاقه هم مهمه.. در بسیاری رشته ها بیکاری هست ولی اگه فرد توانمندی باشه ازت استفاده می کنن.... بازم تحقیق کن. منم تا فردا جواب میدم بهت. نگران نباش

----------


## کوروش

می دونم برای تغییر رشته دادن خیلی دیر هست ولی شدنی هست !باید 24ساعته درس بخونم ...
دوستان فیلم اموزش برای ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی و زیست سال دوم تجربی ندارن ؟

----------


## khatereh 2

نه. برای تغییر رشته دیر نیست.هر کاری شدنیه... با پشتکار.. فقط حرف من اینه اگه واقعا تجربی رو دوست داری برو بخون. واقعااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااا. برای شیمی دی وی دی اقای بازرگان عالیه...

----------


## کوروش

> نه. برای تغییر رشته دیر نیست.هر کاری شدنیه... با پشتکار.. فقط حرف من اینه اگه واقعا تجربی رو دوست داری برو بخون. واقعااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااا. برای شیمی دی وی دی اقای بازرگان عالیه...


لینک دانلود و خرید چیزی نداری ؟

----------


## کوروش

دوستان شرمنده که هی سوال میپرسم و وقتتون رو میگیرم ...

برفرض اینکه من در رشته دبیری قبول شدم ، باید در کدوم دانشگاه به ادامه تحصیل بپردازم ؟ من خوام در شهر خودمون تبریز ادامه بدم !

----------


## khatereh 2

برات پرسیدم. پ خ  کردم. از کسی که خودش معلمه

----------


## کوروش

> برات پرسیدم. پ خ  کردم. از کسی که خودش معلمه


ممنونم آرمان جان 
ولی پیام خصوصیت نیومده !

----------


## khatereh 2

خو.اهش می کنم. گفتی نگرانم گفتم زودتر بهت جواب بدم. الان فرستادم.

----------


## hossein1377

دبیر شدن خوبه 

اما در مورد رشته ،

ببین داداش دنبال علاقت برو 

باید خودت توانایی داشته باشی که کار کنی 

پسر خاله ی بابام پیمان کاره میلیارد پارو میکنه  :Yahoo (21):  با پنجم دبستانش 

پسر عموی خودم با مدرک کارشناسی ارشد -عمران -دانشگاه چمران  :Yahoo (21):  داره قلیون دود میکنه 

پس برو دنبال علاقت 

اگر توی هر رشته ای توانمندی داشته باشی میتونی موفق باشی 

رشته فلسفه بازار کار داره ؟

نه ، ولی اساتید دانشگاه چکارن ؟ اینا بهترینای اون رشته بودن 

پس فقط برو توانایی و علاقت 

===========
انسانی هم میتونی روی رشته های حقوق، روانشناسی و مدیریت (با گرایش های متفاوت) مانور بدی 

در مورد حقوق معلم ها هم حداقل تو مدارس غیرانتفاعی ، معلمین ریاضی ، فیزیک، زیست، شیمی ، بیشتر از دینی ، ادبیات و .... میگیرن  :Yahoo (3): 

===================
خودم هم دوم تجربی هستم ، مشکلی بود در خدمتم

در ضمن شیمی و زیست هم حفظی نیستن  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## کوروش

> دبیر شدن خوبه 
> 
> اما در مورد رشته ،
> 
> ببین داداش دنبال علاقت برو 
> 
> باید خودت توانایی داشته باشی که کار کنی 
> 
> پسر خاله ی بابام پیمان کاره میلیارد پارو میکنه  با پنجم دبستانش 
> ...


ممنونم بابت پاسخگویی 
اگه در دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول بشم و لیسانس بگیرم ،فورا استخدام میشم یا نه ؟

----------


## hossein1377

> ممنونم بابت پاسخگویی 
> اگه در دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول بشم و لیسانس بگیرم ،فورا استخدام میشم یا نه ؟


من شنیدم دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو میخوان بردارن 

اما با مدرک لیسانس حقوق مثلاً هم میتونی دینی رو درس بدی هم ادبیات و هم عربی

----------


## کوروش

دوستان میشه در باره این خطوطی که با خط قرمز زیرشون خط کشیدم توضیح بدین ؟

----------


## MAHSA

اولیشو من خودمم نمیدونم--دومی ینی معدل سه ساله اول و دوم و سوم معدل کل دیپلم هستش که باید 15 به بالا باشه--اونایی که مدرک کاردانی دارن و خودشون فنی بودن باید معدلشون 15 به بالا باشههستن باید

----------


## ezio auditore77

سلام دوست عزیز اگه برات پول مهم نیس دبیری خوبه(تابستون تعطیل-امکانات رفاهی و تفریحی و گردشگری و استخر و کارت خانه معلم و...)البته اینم بدون که خیلی از بچه های این دوره زمونه معلمارو مسخره و حتی نفرین(!)میکنن خلاصه به شغل انبیا از طرف عموم مردم خیلی بی احترامی میشه...حالا تصمیم گیرنده نهایی خودتی.من پیشنهادم اینه که تو وقت کافی که داری برا پزشکی بخون معدلتم که ماشالا بالاس راستی معدل زیست و شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی اول دبیرستانت چند بوده؟!(نترس من خودم فیزیک ۱۴ شدم شیمی هم ۱۶ ولی اومدم تجربی)ختم کلام اگه پزشکی ادامه بدی هم از لحاظ مادی و معنوی کم نمیاری هم احترام خاص داری(۱۰xبین مردم ایران)

----------


## کوروش

> سلام دوست عزیز اگه برات پول مهم نیس دبیری خوبه(تابستون تعطیل-امکانات رفاهی و تفریحی و گردشگری و استخر و کارت خانه معلم و...)البته اینم بدون که خیلی از بچه های این دوره زمونه معلمارو مسخره و حتی نفرین(!)میکنن خلاصه به شغل انبیا از طرف عموم مردم خیلی بی احترامی میشه...حالا تصمیم گیرنده نهایی خودتی.من پیشنهادم اینه که تو وقت کافی که داری برا پزشکی بخون معدلتم که ماشالا بالاس راستی معدل زیست و شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی اول دبیرستانت چند بوده؟!(نترس من خودم فیزیک ۱۴ شدم شیمی هم ۱۶ ولی اومدم تجربی)ختم کلام اگه پزشکی ادامه بدی هم از لحاظ مادی و معنوی کم نمیاری هم احترام خاص داری(۱۰xبین مردم ایران)


من در دوران راهنمایی در درس علوم تجربی به شدت قوی بودم !و همیشه نمراتم 19یا20بود.
اما در دبیرستان فرق کرد.زیست رو شدم 19،شیمی20،فیزیک15و ریاضی 13!
و

----------


## Mr.Dr

ببین تو که الآن رشته ت انسانیه امسال که اصلاً ریاضی و فیزیک که نداشتین! ریاضی اول دبیرستان هم 13 شدی!!! فیزیک هم که میگی 15 شدم!!!!!!! حالا با این وضعیت که تو فیزیک و ریاضی اول دبیرستان رو به سختی پاس کردی! و دوم دبیرستان هم که نداشتی! حالا اگه بخاوی بیای سوم تجربی برای فیزیک 3 باید قوی باشی همچنین واسه ریاضی 3 که خیلی باید ریاضی 1 و 2 قوی باشی با این وضعیت تو که ریاضی 2 رو پاس نکردی و ریاضی 1 هم به سختی پاس کردی انتظار نداشته باش اومدی سوم تجربی پاس بشی! و همچنین اگه تو درس علوم راهنمایی قوی بودی این دلیل نمیشه که تو دروس رشته تجربی هم قوی باشی! به نظر من همین راحت رو ادامه بدی بهتره و در این رشته موفق تری!
ممنون  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## کوروش

> ببین تو که الآن رشته ت انسانیه امسال که اصلاً ریاضی و فیزیک که نداشتین! ریاضی اول دبیرستان هم 13 شدی!!! فیزیک هم که میگی 15 شدم!!!!!!! حالا با این وضعیت که تو فیزیک و ریاضی اول دبیرستان رو به سختی پاس کردی! و دوم دبیرستان هم که نداشتی! حالا اگه بخاوی بیای سوم تجربی برای فیزیک 3 باید قوی باشی همچنین واسه ریاضی 3 که خیلی باید ریاضی 1 و 2 قوی باشی با این وضعیت تو که ریاضی 2 رو پاس نکردی و ریاضی 1 هم به سختی پاس کردی انتظار نداشته باش اومدی سوم تجربی پاس بشی! و همچنین اگه تو درس علوم راهنمایی قوی بودی این دلیل نمیشه که تو دروس رشته تجربی هم قوی باشی! به نظر من همین راحت رو ادامه بدی بهتره و در این رشته موفق تری!
> ممنون


خب من در اول دبیرستان اصلا درس نمی خوندم...
حتی دفتری به نام دفتر ریاضی هم نداشتم...و حدود 40بار هم غایب شدم و نرفتم مدرسه ولی الان پشیمونم...

----------


## Mr.Dr

> خب من در اول دبیرستان اصلا درس نمی خوندم...
> حتی دفتری به نام دفتر ریاضی هم نداشتم...و حدود 40بار هم غایب شدم و نرفتم مدرسه ولی الان پشیمونم...


ببین من نمیخوام نا امیدت کنم ولی می تونی تو تابستون ریاضی 1 و 2 و فیزیک 1 و 2 خودت رو تقویت کنی و یا می تونی کلاس بری.
ولی اگه من به جای تو بودم راهم رو ادامه می دادم!

----------


## کوروش

> ببین من نمیخوام نا امیدت کنم ولی می تونی تو تابستون ریاضی 1 و 2 و فیزیک 1 و 2 خودت رو تقویت کنی و یا می تونی کلاس بری.
> ولی اگه من به جای تو بودم راهم رو ادامه می دادم!


خیلی ها میگن علوم انسانی رشته های خوبی نداره و... . 
الان حقوق بهترین رشته انسانی هست ولی بیکار خیلی زیاد داره ... .طبق آماری که خوندم.
رشته هایی هم مثل مدیریت و روانشناسی و دبیری و علوم تربیتی و ... هم ،هم رشته تجربی داره و هم رشته انسانی .
بنابراین دلیلی نمی بینم که انسانی رو ادامه بدم !
من رشته روزنامه نگاری رو میخوام چیکار یا رشته ادبیات و فلسفه و... !

----------


## کوروش

دوستان فرق رشته مدیریت در رشته انسانی  و مدیریت در رشته تجربی چی هست ؟ 
همینطور فرق رشته علوم تربتی و روانشناسی و حسابداری ؟
این رشته هایی که گفتم هم تجربی داره و هم انسانی ...!درسته ؟
راستی ریاضیم در دوران راهنمایی فوق العاده قوی بود ... 
ای کاش الان می تونستم یه بار دیگه اول دبیرستان رو بخونم ...ای کاش ...

----------


## کوروش

دوستان ،کسی نظری ،چیزی نداره ؟

----------


## Love_Heart

> درود 
> 1من دانش اموز سال دوم انسانیم و معدل نوبت اولم هم 19.90 شد ... این به کنار ...
> 2خیلی ها میگن انسانی آینده شغلی مناسبی نداره و از این جور حرفا منم کلا دلسرد شدم ...
> 3در آینده هم می خوام دبیر بشم .
> 4به نظرتون ارزش داره رشتم رو تغییر بدم یا نه ؟ 
> 5بعد از اینکه از دانشگاه فرهنگیان فارغ التحصیل شدم و فورا استخدام میشم ؟
> 6درامد ماهیانه یک معلم در مقطع راهنمایی و دبیرستان چقدر است ؟
> 7درامید یک معلم ریاضی با معلم دینی فرق میکنه ؟
> دوستان تو رو خدا هرکی این مطلب رو خوند ،جواب بده ...
> الان دارم به شدت گریه میکنم  از همه چی ناامید شدم


سُِِِوم علیک :Yahoo (27): 


1-معدلت که خوبه

2-غلط کردن خیلیا 

3- چه خوبـــــ

4- مونده به استعداد و علاقت به پول توجه نکن

5- نمیدونم ولی احتمالا بله اگه یه دبر خوب بشی رو هوا میگیرنت

6- اینو نمیدونم ولی متغیره معلم زیستمون که میگفت من 800 میگیرم

7- گفتم که متغیره ولی به ساعت  هم بستگی داره

8- هیچی دیگه تموم شد:yahoo (4):

گریه چرا دوست گلم

نیگا کن دبیری هم درآمدش خوبه معلم ریاضی ما با اینکه دانشگاه آزاد درس خونده الان یکی از بهترین دبیر های کشور تو درس دیفرانسیلو ریاضی و.. هست

پولو خدا میرسونه  خودش میگه من اگه کلاسای مدرسه هم نیام ماهی حقوقم بالا 2 یا 3 تومنه میگه به عشقه بچه ها میاد 

اول استعداد بعد علاقه بعد جرعت بعد پشتکار و ...

باید خوب درس بخونی عزیزم حفظ نکنی  فقط درسا رو  24 ساعته درس بخونی:yahoo (4): نه شوخی کردم ولی بیشتر وقتتو بزار رو فهمیدن دروس از پایه  بخون قوی شی 

تجربی هم همچین خبرایی هم نیست فکر کنی اولا باید حداقل 4 تا 6 ساعت بخونی برای عمومی حالا نمیدونم شاید هم 8 سال بعد میشی دکتر عمومی با درآمد فکر کنم 1 تومنی البته نمیدونم درامدشو

داروسازی هم که خودت میبینی چه خبر دیدی باید بخودت نگاه کنی الان اکثرا دنبال کسایی هستن که خوب میتونن رو عمل بیارن مثلا معلم ریاضی ما میشینه میگه چطوری این درسو بدم که بچه ها گیر نباشن بعضی موقع ها فقط داستان میگه خدایی رایت میگما

ولی در آخر

بزرگ بیاندیش دنبال پولش نباش البته بهت حق میدم وضیعت نابسامان بد جوری همه رو فرو برده تو فکر که فردا چیکار کنم سر کی کلاه بزاریم:yahoo (4): شوخی کردما!

ولی برای اینکه جا نمونه

یه بابای بود  دکترای حقوق داشت بیکار بود جهت اطلاع بگم دانشگاه آزاد میگفت نرید برید بخونید رتبه بیارید بعد برید از ایران

فعلا

----------


## ezio auditore77

سلام نمرات اول دبیرستانت خوبه فیزیکتم از من بالاتره ریاضیت کمه که میتونی تقویتش کمی..هدفتو مشخص کن اگه میخوای دبیر شی همون انسانی بمون و نیازی نیس بیای درسای نسبتا سنگینتر تجربیو پاس کنی اما اگه میخوای پزشکی بخونی این ۳ ماه تابستون بهترین فرصت واسه جبرانه درسته یه ذره کارت سخته خب باید تلاش بکنی.ضمنا حقوق دکتر عمومی از ۱ تا ۱۰ هست دکتر تخصصی هم حدود ۱۰ برابر این.موفق باشی.

----------


## علی سلیمانی

> درود 
> 1من دانش اموز سال دوم انسانیم و معدل نوبت اولم هم 19.90 شد ... این به کنار ...
> 2خیلی ها میگن انسانی آینده شغلی مناسبی نداره و از این جور حرفا منم کلا دلسرد شدم ...
> 3در آینده هم می خوام دبیر بشم .
> 4به نظرتون ارزش داره رشتم رو تغییر بدم یا نه ؟ 
> 5بعد از اینکه از دانشگاه فرهنگیان فارغ التحصیل شدم و فورا استخدام میشم ؟
> 6درامد ماهیانه یک معلم در مقطع راهنمایی و دبیرستان چقدر است ؟
> 7درامید یک معلم ریاضی با معلم دینی فرق میکنه ؟
> دوستان تو رو خدا هرکی این مطلب رو خوند ،جواب بده ...
> الان دارم به شدت گریه میکنم  از همه چی ناامید شدم


سلام بر شما دانش آموز عزیز و گرانقدر 
1) تبریک عرض میکنم معدل خوبی دارید.
2) شما باید برای خودتون هدف داشته باشید . آینده هر کس دست خودش هست و به حرف و نقل دیگران نیست . ما برای خودمون زندگی میکنیم نه برای حرف مردم. مشورت خوب هست اما مشورت های سازنده نه مخرب . الان هیچ شغلی تضمین کار نداره .شما باید با تلاش و همت خودت رو ثابت کنی و سعی کن چیزی متفاوت تر از دیگران باشی . 
3 ) دبیری شغل انبیا هست . احسنت بر شما 
4 ) تغییر رشته بستگی به هدف شما داره . اگر دبیری میخواید که زیاد فرقی نمیکنه چه رشته ای باشید چون در انسانی هم پذیرش دارند .
5 ) تقریبا میشه گفت بله . البته دانشگاه فرهنگیان و شهید رجایی تضمینی برای شغل شما در آینده نمیدن ولی شما در اولویت آموزش و پرورش هستید .
6 ) این بستگی به نوع رشته / مدرک / دوره ضمن خدمت / ساعات تدرس / نوع مدرسه / امتیاز شما و.... داره . حدودا از 600 به بالا 
7 ) رجوع کنید به پاسخ بالا 

مشکلی نیست که آسان نشود *** مرد باید که هراسان نشود

----------


## کوروش

> سلام بر شما دانش آموز عزیز و گرانقدر 
> 1) تبریک عرض میکنم معدل خوبی دارید.
> 2) شما باید برای خودتون هدف داشته باشید . آینده هر کس دست خودش هست و به حرف و نقل دیگران نیست . ما برای خودمون زندگی میکنیم نه برای حرف مردم. مشورت خوب هست اما مشورت های سازنده نه مخرب . الان هیچ شغلی تضمین کار نداره .شما باید با تلاش و همت خودت رو ثابت کنی و سعی کن چیزی متفاوت تر از دیگران باشی . 
> 3 ) دبیری شغل انبیا هست . احسنت بر شما 
> 4 ) تغییر رشته بستگی به هدف شما داره . اگر دبیری میخواید که زیاد فرقی نمیکنه چه رشته ای باشید چون در انسانی هم پذیرش دارند .
> 5 ) تقریبا میشه گفت بله . البته دانشگاه فرهنگیان و شهید رجایی تضمینی برای شغل شما در آینده نمیدن ولی شما در اولویت آموزش و پرورش هستید .
> 6 ) این بستگی به نوع رشته / مدرک / دوره ضمن خدمت / ساعات تدرس / نوع مدرسه / امتیاز شما و.... داره . حدودا از 600 به بالا 
> 7 ) رجوع کنید به پاسخ بالا 
> 
> مشکلی نیست که آسان نشود *** مرد باید که هراسان نشود


من می خوام دبیر زیست یا شیمی یا دبیر علوم تجربی و یا زبان انگلیسی در مقطع دبیرستان و یا راهنمایی بشم ،باید چه مراحلی رو طی کنم ؟
برای دبیری تجربی بهتره یا انسانی ؟راستش من علاقه ی شدیدی به رشته تجربی دارم و سال گذشته به خاطر ترس از ریاضی انسانی رو انتخاب کردم و الان پشیمونم !
سال گذشته (اول دبیرستان) حدود 40بار غایب شدم و اصلا به درس ریاضی گوش نمی دادم و هیچ تمرینی رو انجام نمی دادم ، ولی با این حال در ریاضی 13 شدم .
در دوران راهنمایی هم ریاضی ام خیلی قوی بود ههمیشه بالا 17 میشدم.

----------


## علی سلیمانی

> من می خوام دبیر زیست یا شیمی یا دبیر علوم تجربی و یا زبان انگلیسی در مقطع دبیرستان و یا راهنمایی بشم ،باید چه مراحلی رو طی کنم ؟
> برای دبیری تجربی بهتره یا انسانی ؟راستش من علاقه ی شدیدی به رشته تجربی دارم و سال گذشته به خاطر ترس از ریاضی انسانی رو انتخاب کردم و الان پشیمونم !
> سال گذشته (اول دبیرستان) حدود 40بار غایب شدم و اصلا به درس ریاضی گوش نمی دادم و هیچ تمرینی رو انجام نمی دادم ، ولی با این حال در ریاضی 13 شدم .
> در دوران راهنمایی هم ریاضی ام خیلی قوی بود ههمیشه بالا 17 میشدم.


سلام شما اگر تجربی رو ئوست دارید بیاید تجربی و با همت و تلاش به اهدافت برس .شما در کنکور سراسری دانشگاه تربیت معلم و شهید رجایی رو انتخاب کن و در انتخاب رشته هر رشته ای که دوست داشتی رو بزن . البته اینم بگم احتمال داره دانشگاه تربیت معلم به علت کمبود بودجه دانشجو نگیره ( هنوز معلوم نیست )

----------


## کوروش

> سلام شما اگر تجربی رو ئوست دارید بیاید تجربی و با همت و تلاش به اهدافت برس .شما در کنکور سراسری دانشگاه تربیت معلم و شهید رجایی رو انتخاب کن و در انتخاب رشته هر رشته ای که دوست داشتی رو بزن . البته اینم بگم احتمال داره دانشگاه تربیت معلم به علت کمبود بودجه دانشجو نگیره ( هنوز معلوم نیست )


دارم دیوونه میشم،حتی به فکر خودکشی هم افتادم !
یه سوال :بعد از کنکور باید دانشگاه تربیت معلم و شهید رجایی رو بزنم ؟
برای قبولی در رشته تربیت معلم چه رتبه ای برای تجربی لازم هست ؟ برای انسانی چه رتبه ای لازم هست ؟
برای اینکه ریاضی و فیزیکمو قوی کنم چه پیشنهادی دارین ؟

----------

